# Restoring old SLR prism finders?



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 15, 2012)

Any experience here?

I have a very beautiful, good as new, straight from the factory 1960's Contax SLR. Fully mechanical, not a scratch, or a dent, everything functions perfectly - no mould etc. However, the mirroring on the prism is fucked. Easy enough to take it out, clean it etc, but what's the best way of replacing the mirroring? Polished foil? Paint? Or, is there some special stuff?

And, whilst I'm here...

Have to say the Carl Zeiss lens is shit yet again. Given they built their reputation during the 60's and 70's I find my 1950's Yashica RF's far superior with colour.

Still... want me view finder working. What do I do?


----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2012)

This may help:
http://www.zeisscamera.com/services_overhaul-cIIa-body.shtml


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 15, 2012)

editor said:


> This may help:
> http://www.zeisscamera.com/services_overhaul-cIIa-body.shtml



Not quite what I'm after. Thanks anyway.

This camera is mint in everyway. Great that you can take it all apart with just a set of watchmakers screwdrivers. The only problem is the reflective coating on the prism. I think I'm just going to use foil. Not selling it - just for my own use.

It's a beautiful mechanical tool in a pristiegne soft steel body. Would be nice to use it with a visual focussing aid!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 16, 2012)

Maybe try mirror mylar film rather than foil, Stanley.


----------



## pogofish (Jan 17, 2012)

Some of the companies who undertake the renovation of older microscope components or manufacture one-off glass filters for scientific applications may do this sort of work but it will likely be very expensive. Research grade microscopes ain't cheap and people do nurse them along over decades.

Seriously, you might be better-off looking out for someone selling a broken camera for parts or breaking one for spares and simply transplanting the prisms - Specialist collectors forums are probably the place to look.


----------



## A Dashing Blade (Jan 17, 2012)

Spittlefieds market on Thursdays is antiques day, there's specialist camera stall there, may be worth asking him?


----------



## Wilson (Jan 17, 2012)

*SIMPLE METHOD OF RESIVERING DAMAGED MIRRORS*
Pour upon a sheet of tin foil three grams of quicksilver to the square foot of foil. Rub smartly with a piece of buckskin until the foil becomes brilliant. Lay the glass upon a flat table face downward, place the foil upon the damaged portion of the glass, lay a sheet of paper over the foil, and place upon it a block of wood or a piece of marble with a perfectly flat surface, put upon it sufficient weight to press it down tight; let it remain in this position a few hours. The foil will adhere to the glass

http://www.make-stuff.com/formulas_&_remedies/glass_&_glasses/mirrors.html


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 17, 2012)

Wilson said:


> *SIMPLE METHOD OF RESIVERING DAMAGED MIRRORS*
> Pour upon a sheet of tin foil three grams of quicksilver to the square foot of foil. Rub smartly with a piece of buckskin until the foil becomes brilliant. Lay the glass upon a flat table face downward, place the foil upon the damaged portion of the glass, lay a sheet of paper over the foil, and place upon it a block of wood or a piece of marble with a perfectly flat surface, put upon it sufficient weight to press it down tight; let it remain in this position a few hours. The foil will adhere to the glass
> 
> http://www.make-stuff.com/formulas_&_remedies/glass_&_glasses/mirrors.html



Fun with mercury!!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 18, 2012)

Just to add, not worth fucking with catalysing mercury unless you've got a fume cupboard to play in, because heavy metal contamination is not funny, kids!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 18, 2012)

I went to the local 'sell everything' Chinese shop and bought a cheap plastic mirror. Pretty sure I can simply cut slices from that to fit the prism. It will work well enough.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 20, 2012)

What a very strange thread.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 20, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Just to add, not worth fucking with catalysing mercury unless you've got a fume cupboard to play in, because heavy metal contamination is not funny, kids!


i think you forget this is stanley edwards we're talking about here it's not like he'd go mad or anything from it...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 21, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> i think you forget this is stanley edwards we're talking about here it's not like he'd go mad or anything from it...



You're a very bad person, Garf.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 21, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> You're a very bad person, Garf.


I do try


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 21, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> i think you forget this is stanley edwards we're talking about here it's not like he'd go mad or anything from it...



It's the yellow paint that really fucks you. All that cadmium and stuff!


----------

